
Home Industries Health Care Many diabetics won’t be able to get insulin by 2030 - srameshc
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/many-diabetics-wont-be-able-to-get-insulin-by-2030-unless-big-changes-happen-2018-11-21
======
capsch
Annoyingly doesn't say WHY.

